# Michael Waddell -Bone Collector - Conroe 8 20 2015



## Jimmy Durham (May 25, 2004)

I just wanted you Bow Hunters know that MICHAEL WADDELL is coming to Lone Star Convention Center in Conroe on 8 20 2015. 
Call First Baptist Church for tickets at 936-756-6601 $20.
We expect to sell out! Raffle, 2 guns as door prizes, outdoor exhibitors, Catered BBQ meal, etc. Come have some fun!


----------



## deerhunter52 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy Durham (May 25, 2004)

*Ticket purchase*

Tickets can be purchases at

http://fbcoutdoorandsportsbanquet.org

We may sell out, so buy your tickets by 8 1 2015


----------



## Jimmy Durham (May 25, 2004)

*Final reminder*

Please purchase your ticket this week if you are coming.

Jimmy Durham


----------

